# Guppy molly breeding.



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

I went to my lfs today to get 4 mollies for my tank ( 1 male and 3 females). I am hoping to breed them but when I got home I found a Guppy fry which was no bigger than my finger nail as well as all the Mollies. But I am wondering if when it grows up it might breed with my male molly and make a hybrid. Also if it does would the hatchlings be deformed or unwell?


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I have never heard of accounts of guppies and mollies breeding, so I would say no, it is not possible. But you could get a companion guppy once you raise the little fry to an adult.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppy/molly hybrids are extremely rare. It can happen, but almost never does.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow , that seriously surprised me. This is why you take my advice with a grain of salt.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Not as rare as you think. Here's a link to a you-tube video. There are many others as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPIqobgaq4s


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

As for how the hybrids would turn out, they'll likely be just fine.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok thanks guys


----------

